# Alaska Airlines to Hawaii - exit row seats?



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2013)

On our next trip to Hawaii, we are going to try Alaska Airlines, because they have what is almost a direct flight to Kauai.  (One short 30 min. stop in San Jose to pick up additional passengers.)  

However, the exit row seats are an expensive category upgrade with Alaska Airlines, and DH is 6'3".

On their website it says that exit row seats may also be available at check-in.  Does anyone have any experience with getting an exit row seat at check-in?

I am aware of the 2-for-1 offer, but we are using FF miles for both tickets, and they have already been booked.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> On our next trip to Hawaii, we are going to try Alaska Airlines, because they have what is almost a direct flight to Kauai.  (One short 30 min. stop in San Jose to pick up additional passengers.)
> 
> However, the exit row seats are an expensive category upgrade with Alaska Airlines, and DH is 6'3".
> 
> ...



Denise,

We have been able to get exit row seats assigned at the airport - we meet the ability criteria to assist if needed.  I don't know that we have ever been flying on miles when that happened (I don't recall ever flying to Hawaii on miles - usually companion fare), but I know it has happened when we were flying a companion fare.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2013)

learnalot said:


> Denise,
> 
> We have been able to get exit row seats assigned at the airport - we meet the ability criteria to assist if needed.  I don't know that we have ever been flying on miles when that happened (I don't recall ever flying to Hawaii on miles - usually companion fare), but I know it has happened when we were flying a companion fare.



And was that with Alaska Airlines?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> On our next trip to Hawaii, we are going to try Alaska Airlines, because they have what is almost a direct flight to Kauai.  (One short 30 min. stop in San Jose to pick up additional passengers.)
> 
> However, the exit row seats are an expensive category upgrade with Alaska Airlines, and DH is 6'3".
> 
> ...


I don't have direct experience with that Denise, since I am an Alaska Airlines MVP and the exit row seats are always available to me.  (In fact, that is one reason why I maintain loyalty.)

So that being said .... the question is how likely is that all of the exit row seats will be filled by FFs on your flights to Hawaii.  And I would guess there's a good chance that will be the case because when a MVP books another passenger on the same itinerary, exit row seating is available for both of them.  Since a flight to Hawaii is more apt to include traveling couples, there's a good chance that those exit row seats will get filled.  

When we travel to Hawaii DW, who is not MVP, always travels with me in exit row seating. And often most of the other seats around us are similarly filled with couples.  So off-hand I would think your chances are slim.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 27, 2013)

From http://www.alaskaair.com/content/travel-info/policies/seating-exit-row.aspx



> Emergency Exit Row Seating
> 
> Advanced Seat Assignments
> 
> ...



If you have status on American or Delta, you may also be able to reserve the seats in advance.

I couldn't imagine many exit row seats would still be available on day of departure at the airport but there may be some elites who were able to upgrade to 1st last minute and vacated exit row seats.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2013)

On Hawaiian, we are always able to upgrade to exit row seats for $35 at check-in.  I see that Alaska has a different procedure, so figured it didn't hurt to ask.  

We usually fly Hawaiian, but then we have a 2 hour layover in Honolulu, so thought we'd try Alaskan this time, because the flight will get us to Kauai  about 4-5 hours earlier, with no Honolulu layover.

We have zero status with any airline.

If DH get stuck in a standard seat, I guess we will have to consider going back to Hawaiian airlines, or using a lot more miles for exit row seats, next time.

On Hawaiian Airlines flights, we have also been moved to empty exit row seats by just asking the flight attendant.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 27, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> If you have status on American or Delta, you may also be able to reserve the seats in advance.
> 
> I couldn't imagine many exit row seats would still be available on day of departure at the airport but there may be some elites who were able to upgrade to 1st last minute and vacated exit row seats.



That's right -  you're also competing with the American and Delta elites as well.  

For myself, on the rare occasions when I'm not in exit row. I check in at the gate with the agent and let them know that I would like to be reassigned to exit row it if it becomes available.  I also periodically check seat availability starting 24-hours in case something opens up.  I see very few first-class upgrades occurring on Hawaii flights.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> And was that with Alaska Airlines?



Yes, Alaska on companion fare.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 27, 2013)

Denise,

To help gauge likely availability, what time of year you are flying, and what day of the week?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2013)

learnalot said:


> Denise,
> 
> To help gauge likely availability, what time of year you are flying, and what day of the week?



Summer and Saturday - the most difficult of time, of course!


----------



## learnalot (Jul 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Summer and Saturday - the most difficult of time, of course!



Ah.  Well, yes that probably reduces the chances, but you could still get lucky.  Follow all the advice above.  The airport agent has been able to accommodate us before. Let them know as early as possible.  We often fly on Thursday afternoon or evening.  Sending hopeful thoughts for you


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Summer and Saturday - the most difficult of time, of course!



That will be tough.  I'm an AA Lifetime Plat and I can confirm that I see exit row seats available on my flights in September.  (Unfortunately, I cannot sit in them as my wife and 2 year old would likely give me an evil stare the entire way from the row behind -- ok i lied, only the wife.)

I use to fly AS quite a bit when I was doing consulting work in Seattle.  My experience has been that there usually are a couple seats in first that are under gate control (airlines usually hold a couple for last minute full fare passengers).  As tschwa said, hopefully you'll get lucky but you are competing with many elites in front of you.

Oh, and be prepared to bring a meal or buy one on the plane, because unlike Hawaiian, AS gives you no free food on the flight except in first.

-ryan


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Summer and Saturday - the most difficult of time, of course!



PM me with your flight info and I'll check exit row and bulkhead seat availability for you.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> PM me with your flight info and I'll check exit row and bulkhead seat availability for you.



Is it different that what was there when I reserved our seats?


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Is it different that what was there when I reserved our seats?



It shouldn't be unless people have selected additional/changed seats since you booked.

I make the assumption that you can see the open seats on the map but cannot book them.  I think T_R_Oglodyte may mistakenly think that only elites can see them.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2013)

I could see all open seats - just couldn't book them without upgrading to a higher fare category.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Is it different that what was there when I reserved our seats?



I don't know.  Did it show you what was available in exit row even if you couldn't book it?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I don't know.  Did it show you what was available in exit row even if you couldn't book it?



Yep!  But thanks for your kind offer.  Since I'm booking 10 mos. out, there were only a handful of seats booked on the plane.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Yep!  But thanks for your kind offer.  Since I'm booking 10 mos. out, there were only a handful of seats booked on the plane.



No problem.  

You might check Delta or American to see if the same flights are offered as code shares on those sites.  If so, perhaps those sites will have prime seating available for a fee, just as they do with their own. I'm skeptical, but it's worth a check.

****

Until this thread it hadn't sunk it in to me that you can't pay the $20 or so extra for exit row seating as you can on many other airlines flights.  I just don't ever need, but I can see how that could be a major issue for some people.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 27, 2013)

We flew AS from SAN-HNL in May. We were seated in the last row, but at 24 hours before flight when you can check-in, all available coach seats open up, including exit row. We had kids, so were able to move up to row 3. 

As you have done (if you want to torture yourself for 10 mos. ), you can keep looking to see if they are booked. Any available at 24 hours will be open to you. 

I was a bit worried of moving up as I had to quickly change 4 seats which were split across 2 reservations, but it was just fine. I think my SWA 24 hour skills paid off.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 28, 2013)

davidvel said:


> As you have done (if you want to torture yourself for 10 mos. ), you can keep looking to see if they are booked. Any available at 24 hours will be open to you.



I don't think she is torturing herself checking every day.   She can't book the seats anyway even if they open up prior to around 24 hours before check-in when the seat map opens up. -- Only elites or a very nice CSA can book those seats in advance.

Alaska is one of the worst airlines to fly without status because you can't even buy your way into the exit row when purchasing a ticket.  (But good for elites since it's protected)

-ryan


----------



## davidvel (Jul 28, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> I don't think she is torturing herself checking every day.   She can't book the seats anyway even if they open up prior to around 24 hours before check-in when the seat map opens up. -- Only elites or a very nice CSA can book those seats in advance.
> 
> Alaska is one of the worst airlines to fly without status because you can't even buy your way into the exit row when purchasing a ticket.  (But good for elites since it's protected)
> 
> -ryan


You made my point, that as she can't book them, why look? It was a bit tongue in cheek, as I did exactly that, but only for 2 months.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 28, 2013)

I flew AS from DC to LA earlier this year in coach. I have no status with Alaska. I was in a regular coach seat. I'm 6', and thought the regular seat was perfectly adequate. In fact I thought it was more room than most other coach seats (no, I didn't look it up, but it shouldn't be hard to do on seatguru or another site). I hate Delta, Southwest and US Air coach seats, at least on the planes I flew in the last year. Usually I pay for the upgrade when I can to the premium cabin, especially on United to Hawaii, which is nice. 

My point is, though I'm 2" shorter, I thought the AS seat was good enough. Of course, 2" can be the difference between acceptable and painful, so YMMV...


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 28, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I hate Delta, Southwest and US Air coach seats, at least on the planes I flew in the last year.



I'm surprised you mention Southwest because they usually have one of the better seat pitches in domestic regular economy (not E+, MCE, etc.)  I didn't look it up either, but it does vary according to the aircraft you are flying -- maybe you got a bad aircraft.  Not by much, but you are right about 1 or 2 inches being a huge difference in comfort.

Seat pitch does not necessarily equal legroom although there generally is a pretty good correlation.

-ryan


----------



## eal (Jul 28, 2013)

My husband is 6'1 and he gets an aisle seat for our AS Hawaii flights and says he is just fine. Your husband has another couple of inches but hopefully he will be ok too.


----------



## MabelP (Jul 28, 2013)

We were given exit row seats on Alaska Airlines from Oakland to Honolulu. This was the third week of June. They gave them to us at the airport when we checked in.


----------



## lynne (Jul 28, 2013)

It is usually easier to get the Exit Row on AS on the Oakland and San Jose routes because most of the elite travelers end up with an upgrade opening the exit row seats.  Seattle is almost impossible as First Class is usually completely booked without any last minute upgrades taking place.


----------

